# What are the best silicon to attache overflow box?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Was using one from BA and did not really like it. 
Thanks for advice.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What didn't you like? Were you using a squeeze tube or a caulking tube? They are all pretty much the same in terms of density and ease of application. Any silicone that contains no midewcide will work, such as GE Silicone I for windows and doors, the house brand from Home Hardware, and the house brand from Rona. The last two say aquarium safe on the label.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks. Probably it was not silicon, but my both left hands. I am OK with Silicon 2, but with # 1 the job is very messy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Interesting. I have only used Silicone II once and found no difference, in terms of application. of course. like everything else you get better with practice.


----------

